# Binary HD base T Extenders



## Brian Moses (Mar 18, 2013)

Problem Solved! We have had a outdoor system giving us problems and seems we have resolved the issue finally! We are running an Integra DTR 40.2 with a Sony blu ray and a Directv H-25 receiver, a RTI system controller and James outdoor speakers and sub. We have been using a Binary HDMI extender 2 cat. Extenders pushing the signal 100+ ft. Also we have a HDMI splitter splitting the signal to two displays, 1 a 46" Sunbrite TV and also a Epson pro cinema 9350 ub projector. We finally got our hands on the Binary HD base T extenders and I must say our problems are now solved! Finally after much effort and expense! So anyone with a similar issue I would recommend these extenders! ( update back to the drawing board)


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad that it worked for you. I have not tried AV over Ethernet, but have run HDMI up to 50 feet. Maybe I will come up with a need someday and will try these.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

From the very little bit I've read it seems HDBaseT is more capable than HDMI, too bad it didn't beat HDMI to the market. :hissyfit:


----------

